# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Patientenforum Prostata am 03.03.2007 in Köln

## RA K. Mielke

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

am 3. März findet im Maternushaus in Köln von 15.00 bis 18.00 Uhr das 7. Patientenforum Prostata des Westdeutschen Prostatazentrums statt. 

Unter Schirmherrschaft der Deutschen Patientenhilfe e.V. informieren Experten des Westdeutschen Prostatazentrums der Klinik am Ring in Köln Betroffene, Angehörige und Interessierte über Krebsfrüherkennung, Vorsorge und moderne Therapiemöglichkeiten bei Prostataerkrankungen. 

Nach kurzen einführenden Vorträgen der Urologie und Strahlentherapie, stehen die Experten für individuelle Fragen zur Verfügung. Die Patientenveranstaltung ist kostenlos. Mit einer Spende unterstützen Besucher des Patiententages die Ausstattung des Kinderheims Haus Gabriel für mehrfach behinderte Kinder in Siegburg. 

Weitere Informationen zum 7. Kölner Patiententag erhalten Sie unter www.westdeutschesprostatazentrum.de oder telefonisch unter 0221 / 92424470.

Viele Grüße,

Kai Mielke

----------

